# can't cancel print job on HP 2600



## mahavishnu (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi,

I started a print job when I didn't realize the printer was off. The job won't print. So, I want to delete it from the queue. This is something I have done 100 times in the past. But for the life of me, I can't get the computer to delete it. I can add other jobs and delete those...but of course none of those will print anyway because of the job I can't cancel. I have restarted both the computer and printer several times. The settings seem correct.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks..

Mahavishnu


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf

i would uninstall the printer, then reinstall the software that came with it ..for starters.

post back


----------



## mahavishnu (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for your advice. I did think about doing that...but before I could, the problem resolved itself. It seemed to have taken about 24 hours for the cancel print request to complete its task.

Thanks again.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

good news :sayyes:


----------



## jenspen77 (Apr 10, 2008)

A REAL SOLUTION!! We have had a 2600n and a 1022n with the same problem as this. Changing the print processor to "RAW" and/or from ZIMFprint to WinPrint did no good in our situation (though I hear it works for Vista clients). We played around with it for several days, researching, testing, trying different methods, and FINALLY - FINALLY! - came across something that worked in both of our situations....

Hopefully, this will work for you as well: On the machine/server where the printer is installed (whether as TCP/IP or otherwise) -- In the printer properties, under the "Ports" tab, you should UNTICK THE BOX for "Enable bidirectional support" -- in other words, you need to disable bidirectional support. 


(In case you're wondering, I cannot take credit for this -- I finally found this fix at the following location: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=916989 )


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

My 2600n and my 2605dtn will lock up and not allow you to delete print jobs. What I have found when it stops just turn the printer of for a couple of seconds, then resume the print job.


----------



## jenspen77 (Apr 10, 2008)

You really should try the solution of unchecking the box for "bi-directional support." We had the same problems as you, and it was quite annoying. Nobody should be expected to turn the printer off and on all day for every print job (in our case, it was every single print job). Uncheck that box and your worries should be over. Seriously - try it!

Jen


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine rarely do it, maybe once a month. 
Never on a daily bases.
I agree doing it with every print job would be a hassle.


----------



## Junkman5 (May 1, 2009)

Many thanks jenspen77, you just saved me a "heap-a-hunk-a" time. Turning off the bi-directional printing did the trick. I'll have to remember that one.


I award you the "Jedi du Jour" award. Wear it proudly. ray:


----------



## jenspen77 (Apr 10, 2008)

You're welcome, Junkman! 

~Jen :wave:


----------



## FDoner (Feb 14, 2010)

I checked the box you recommended. It had no effect on my HP Deskjet D4260. Any other suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## FDoner (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: can't cancel print job on HP 2600 - Solved*

I went to another forum. They said to go to the Administrative Tools Section of the Control Panel, Click on it, then Services, then find Print Spooler, turn it off, then turn it on. This worked. Took a few minutes for the Admin section to display all of the apps. This is a design flaw in the HP, and they should fix it with software upgrade or a replacement computer. I have lost hours clearing print jobs until now.

So this solves the problem short term, but it still takes too much time. HP has to solve it. Let me know if you agree. Email HP to do it!


----------



## FDoner (Feb 14, 2010)

Actually, my printer is an HP 4260, but the problem seems to be present for a lot of HP computers.


----------

